# Need help, Canon digital rebel XS veiwfiner looks weird Picture inside!



## edtek (Jun 28, 2014)

hi, i bought a used inexpensive camera from ebay to hold me over til i have money for my replacement!
the camera still takes good pictures but my viewfinder looks like a circle and im not sure why but heres a picture!
any help is appreciated!


----------



## edtek (Jun 29, 2014)

do i need to post somewhere else?


----------



## DarkShadow (Jun 29, 2014)

Take your lens off and look through your view finder,I bet its the lens.


----------

